# Which vehicle to buy in the United States for a years trip



## 101611 (Oct 31, 2006)

I know this is a bit broad, but looking at going to the States in April 2007, buying a camper van/RV and driving it down the west coast, through Mexico and into South America.
Then selling it again after the return journey.
Looking to spend one year (UK tax avoidance - 1 full financial year as a non resident) on the road, but laid up for long stretches in the right places.
Considerations include, comfort,ease of breakdown repair,driving and parking,and don't really want to send more than £10,000 for the vehicle if poss.
Would a dealer sell and buy back again after a year - does anyone know?
Anyone done this already?
Anyone got any firm ideas on what make and model ?
Patricia has been inclined towards a VW camper van, but I am arguing that something bigger (like a winnebago) would give us more room and comfort (shower etc)
Need to start somewhere, and as I think the choice of vehicle is vital to get right, I though you guys might have a few words on the matter.
What would you go for in our shoes?
All comments appreciated no matter how blunt !


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Which vehicle to buy in the United States for a years tr*



alanandpatricia said:


> All comments appreciated no matter how blunt !


Personally I go for an older A Class Winnebago.
Yes, I freely admit that I'm biased, but,
large A class will give you more space and comfort for full time living, not to mention unsurpassable storage space.
Running cost for an RV in the States are nowhere near as DIRE as they are here!
The States is a MUCH larger place with far fewer restrictive roads/places for RV's.

edit = just dont by a 102" wide RV because they are banned in SOME states and on certain roads.


----------



## 101611 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for that
Didn't know about the 102" width restriction!
More comments greatly appreciated.

Any idea on miles per gallon for one of these, and the price per Gallon in the states and South America?


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

I was very impressed by the Safari Trek, "only" 24 feet long the double bed drops down from the ceiling when needed making for a lot of useable space without too vast a chassis.

I'm a bit out of touch but I would have thought $19,000 would be enough for a good one.

http://groups.msn.com/TREKTracks/messageboard.msnw 
A forum a bit like this for Trek owners, some for sale, plus general information which might aid you.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

"Patricia has been inclined towards a VW camper van, but I am arguing that something bigger (like a winnebago) would give us more room and comfort (shower etc) "

Judging by the prices of good quality VW campers at the Pomona show in California this August you'd get little change out of $12,000 although if you shipped it back here there could be a decent profit in it for you if its the "right" type, year etc.

£10,000.00 would get you a decent and very useable RV, go for something as late a year as posible as the older, carbourettored models tend to be thirstier than the more recent fuel injected jobbies.

You can get a good idea of petrol prices here http://www.eia.doe.gov/oil_gas/petroleum/data_publications/wrgp/mogas_home_page.html
Expect to get between 10 and 14 mpg (US) average depending on the vehicle you buy.

Regarding the dealer buying back after a year - highly possible but what depreciation you would be saddled with is anybody's guess...you can only ask that question when you're out there....we have only ever bought to ship back to England...

Hope this helps
Linda


----------

